# Virgin Islands



## Mischelle (Feb 16, 2006)

I am getting fed up with looking for places in SXM. I'll return another time. I would like to know what are the best resorts/timeshares in the Virgin Islands. We are considering staying at either SSt. Thomas, St Croix or St. John's
Thanks
Chelle


----------



## Gerie (Feb 16, 2006)

Chelle,

What requirements do you have for a timeshare or resort to be the best?  If you could be more specific about what you find important in accommodations it would be easier to make a recommendation.  It would also help to know what exchange company you use.

Gerie


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 16, 2006)

Gerie

Sorry, I should have mentioned those things. I am having a hard time because my standards are at The Royal Sands. I am not doing an exhange. I am going to rent through Vacations Only. Hope that this helps.
Chelle


----------



## debraxh (Feb 16, 2006)

I would choose the Westin St. John


----------



## Sandcrab (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Michelle,

I own in St Croix...2 weeks, modest...what are you looking for?


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the responses . I will check out the Westin St. John again. I have not been able to see anything that puts me in AWE. Lol, I was never so picky until we went to the Royal Sands. Now we are  sort of spoiled and don't want to settle for any less.

This is from My SXM post
Now, I am trying to find a resort that is similar to the Royals in Cancun(If I am not taking a big leap and asking for a miracle) I know that the Pelican Key is Royal affiliated but I can not decide on it. 
We would like a place that is clean and hopefully well furnished, good service, on a good beach, is convenient in terms of getting to and around, has beautiful pools and a pool bar wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Gerie (Feb 17, 2006)

The luxury resorts are the Ritz Carlton on St. Thomas and Caneel Bay on St. John.  Sorry, but I'm not familiar with St. Croix resorts (yet!).  Nor am I familiar with the Royal resort for a comparison.  I haven't stayed at either resort, but I know their reputations.  

If obvious luxury is what you want then the Ritz is more exemplary of that.  It sits on a nice beach and has all resort services.  There's also a timeshare arm of the St. Thomas Ritz Carlton, but I really know nothing about it other than it's very expensive to buy.

On the other hand, Caneel Bay is more understated elegance.  It's quality, not flash.  The property is very large, with the units in separate unobtrusive buildings, all spread out on its 8 fantastic beaches, which provide some of the best snorkeling in the Caribbean. It too offers all resort services.  

If I could afford to stay at either I would choose Caneel over the Ritz, but that's merely a matter of taste.  

Gerie


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2006)

Also be aware that the Westin Beach can be very crowded and the water is not as clear as many of the other St. John Beaches.  There are lots of boats that are usually moored out from the beach.  There are many villas for rent on St. John but can tend to be very expensive as real estate is VERY pricey.   

Carolyn


----------



## jjking42 (Feb 17, 2006)

what about the royal reef in grand cayman?
that should be up to you standards.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 17, 2006)

Gerie said:
			
		

> On the other hand, Caneel Bay is more understated elegance.  It's quality, not flash.  The property is very large, with the units in separate unobtrusive buildings, all spread out on its 8 fantastic beaches, which provide some of the best snorkeling in the Caribbean. It too offers all resort services.
> 
> 
> Gerie




This is exactly what we are looking for now. Not the Ritz but not the Holiday Inn either. Something on Marriott's standards. I know decorum should not be a big deal  and the Carribean's sense of style is different. However, we still would like something that is comortable  and not displeasing to the eyes. I think I have become spoiled by Royal Sands and have become picky. Their decorum wasn't like the WWestin but it was still very tasteful  and felt like home.



THanks for the suggestion for The Caymans but we have agreed not to go there because we want to go somehwere that has an active nightlife. Being from the Carribean, I know that half of the Islands are in bed by night fall.

Chelle


----------



## debraxh (Feb 17, 2006)

If you want nightlife, don't go to St John.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 17, 2006)

Mischelle said:
			
		

> This is exactly what we are looking for now. Not the Ritz but not the Holiday Inn either. Something on Marriott's standards. I know decorum should not be a big deal  and the Carribean's sense of style is different. However, we still would like something that is comortable  and not displeasing to the eyes. I think I have become spoiled by Royal Sands and have become picky. Their decorum wasn't like the WWestin but it was still very tasteful  and felt like home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want an active nightlife then I wouldnt choose St John. Pretty quiet at night. For a good nightlife the best choices tend to be destinations that have casinos.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 17, 2006)

I know St. John's is the place to really relax. I figured which ever island had the best resort would be where we stay.  We figured we could just take a ferry from St.John's to St. Thomas or stay on St. Thomas and venture off to St.Johns and St.Croix whenever we want.  

Chelle


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 17, 2006)

My vote is for St John. Its not much in night life, but there are planty of dining options. Since St John is 2/3 national park it pretty laid back.


----------



## Gerie (Feb 17, 2006)

Mischelle said:
			
		

> This is exactly what we are looking for now. Not the Ritz but not the Holiday Inn either. Something on Marriott's standards.
> Chelle



There are two Marriotts on St. Thomas, on adjoining properties.  The Frenchman's Reef sits high atop a bluff with great views over the Harbor or out to the Caribbean.  It is a typical Marriott resort.  Not my idea of a Caribbean vacation, but very nice.  The Morningstar is a beachfront resort in more of the Caribbean style, consisting of several buildings.  Both resorts share amenities, including the beach and pools. 

Here are links to websites for the three resorts I mentioned:  

http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/STTFR

http://www.ritzcarlton.com/resorts/st_thomas/

http://www.caneelbay.com/


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the links. I checked out the Frenchman's Cove a few days ago. It is nice but there are too many complaints on Tripadvisors. I will check out the other two. By any chance has anyone had any experience with Oyster Bay Beach Resort in SXM? We are now trying to get the best resort for us  on SXM and St Thomas/St John's  to make a decision on where to stay.

Chelle.


----------



## katsgarden (Feb 20, 2006)

Mischelle said:
			
		

> Gerie
> 
> Sorry, I should have mentioned those things. I am having a hard time because my standards are at The Royal Sands. I am not doing an exhange. I am going to rent through Vacations Only. Hope that this helps.
> Chelle



Hello,  I am also looking at going to St. Thomas and am starting the "hunt" for accomodations.  You mentioned Vacations Only?  Is that someone to go through when looking for rentals?  There will be 3 to 4 couples going in our travel party, so timesharing is probably out of the question. So, we're looking at possibily a villa. Do you know of someone reputable to go through?
Thanks for your help.  

Kat


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 20, 2006)

Chelle - Given your budget concerns St. John would be far more expensive than SXM.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 20, 2006)

katsgarden said:
			
		

> Hello,  I am also looking at going to St. Thomas and am starting the "hunt" for accomodations.  You mentioned Vacations Only?  Is that someone to go through when looking for rentals?  There will be 3 to 4 couples going in our travel party, so timesharing is probably out of the question. So, we're looking at possibily a villa. Do you know of someone reputable to go through?
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kat




Hi,
 Why would timesharing be out of the question? If  you want to stay at a resort, you can rent 2 villas or each rent your own individual 1 bdrm unit. At Vacations Only, they seem to be in the range of $500-1000(1bdrms). Perhaps you have seen there commercials on television in the last couple of years but if not , they are a reputable site. They specialize in timeshare rentals,sales and trades. They are basically agents for the owners. I used them last year to obtain my second rental villa at Royal Sands . We were able to get our unit for $1175 for the week. I normally go there and II's inventory because the price and availabilities are  good . 

The site is http://vacationsonly.com/index.jsp;jsessionid=0646123E25DC9608D9CE9FBEF11AA649.jvml


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 20, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> Chelle - Given your budget concerns St. John would be far more expensive than SXM.




I know, I have been looking at villas there also and am having a hard time finding something desirable. Westin St.John isn't doing it for me. The issue is not really the money. It is more of people trying to be cheap. They figure if we paid under $200 for Cancun  then it should be the same price for lodgng at the next trip. But let's be realistic. That was sheer hard searching and luck.

I started looking at The Bahamas also. I saw a three bedroom at Harborside for $1800. The Bahamas, mainly freeport or Nassau,  have very low airfare . It is looking like we may have  9-10 ppl now but no one is definite until they pay their portion. So I was trying o find a good timeshare there and I found a few but it's the Bahamas. Who hasn't been?! I've been to SXm for Carnival when I was under 10 and I still remember  how beautiful it was back then. There and St. Thomas. on the same trip. If Barbados airfare was ceaper we would go there in a heartbeat since one of our friends is Bajan. He usually goes back every summer and knows all of the good places. 


I've also been re-reviewing The Pelican Resort in SXM. I may just settle with that one. It seems ok despite the furniture but a lot of good reviews from Tripadvisors' reviewers and I always use that site to find out the good and the bad. Of course some people are just  miserable and complain for no reason but I know how to weed out the words to what they really mean.



I wish that Dawn's Beach wasn't in such terrible shape and OBBR didn't have such a small pool being that it is not on the beach. Some people can not understand why you would want a pool if you are on a beach but you can  see why now. What if the beach is  undesirable at the moment or it's late at night and you rather be in the pool than the sea. I really liked the OBBR. It seemed well decorated or better than most and it is only $885 on II. 
I think Pelican Key would be the next best thing and we will have to contend with the "Carribbean" feel of the room.
I'm also going to check rental rates for the Royal Islander's properties.

This is where I originally wanted us to go #78 but now itis booked up so La Perla is the offer on the table at $288 pp if we have 
http://ourrentalparadise.com/
It would be just a little under$350 for 15 ppl and $285 for 18. The owner ssid we can fit 18 if we wanted but would we kill one another. 
These are the other places that I have been looking  at lately. They are all affordable as long as people stop being   ChEAP.
http://www.vrbo.com/67812
http://www.vrbo.com/global/siteFrame.asp?mainurl=http://www.GuanaBay.net&returnurl=/10914

Orient Bay
http://www.vrbo.com/79799
Reality is, I would prefer us to rent a villa so we can  do as we please. But if we can't then the next est thng would be a timeshare resort that is as close to top notch as possible.

Every one wants to go to SXM and I am being accomadating by looking for low rental rates but I am about to  tell them to be realistic . They don't have to break the bank but unless they plan on pitching a tent in the sand they need to cough of more . I've been spoiling people by getting good places for like $180 pp, so now it seems to be the general rule of thumb in some of their heads. Excuse my frustration. Like Tom said, It sure ain't easy trying to please all of these people. Time is getting short and I am running out of patience . I worked so hard planning our Cancun trip so that it would be perfect and cheap and  it was and it was good to exceed 12 people's expectations and make their vacation wonderful. But I knew when I was on that balcony that it would be hard as ever to top it. My problem is I am trying to equate to our Cancun's  price and accomodations  or top it and it may just not be possible. I've become extremely picky by trying to perfect things but can you blame me? I want us to go on vacation and be in awe again.

Chelle.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Feb 20, 2006)

*Oyster Bay*

We just returned from the Oyster Bay Beach Resort, and I'd recommend it.  Yes, there is construction nearby but we tuned it out.  The beach is small but lovely (not as impressive as a few others on the island.)  We never used the pool but certainly wouldn't consider it small, with amazing views over the "infinity" edge.  From our observation this is the only timeshare in SXM where we would have been content.  As exchangers we didn't get a very good room view, but the accommodation itself was comfortable and spotless.  If we return to the island we would stay on the French side and spring for a nice hotel.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 20, 2006)

I am sooo glad to hear you say that you've just returned. Is there indeed a beach at Oyster Bay? Or are you referring to Dawn's Beach? Would you consider the resort a quiet or reserved atmosphere? Also, since Maho Beach is the nightlife area does anyone know if there are ways to get there if we ourselves are not driving. I'm sure we can take taxis but since itis a long way, how costly would it be?

Thanks for your input.

I'm also looking at Barbados now. Many villas to rent for under $2000

Chelle


----------



## Kal (Feb 20, 2006)

Chelle - As I look at your threads it seems you only want a quality accomodation at a beach.  I would suggest you rethink your priorities.  If you're spending considerable time in the unit, you'll be missing out on the major reason to go to St. Maarten.  We own 2 back-to-back weeks in St. Maarten in the same 2 BR/2 Bath unit.  We basically leave the unit by 6:00a, return about 8:00a to get cleaned up and a bite to eat then head out for the day.  Return by 5:00p, get cleaned up and out on the island for the night generally returning by 11:00p or midnight.  I can't even tell you what color the walls are in the unit.

St. Maarten is the gourmet capital of the Caribbean and unlike just about every other Caribbean Island, it stays alive long into the night.  There are 36 beaches and lots of things to see during the day.  St. John is a beach environment with nothing to do.  St. Thomas is an extension of the US with significant issues of crime.

A unit for 18 people will significantly limit your choices.


----------



## Mischelle (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Kai. 
 I realize  I have been concerned about the quality of the accomodations even though we won't be in the room but eventually we will. Either way, we have decided once and for all to go to Barbados. My best friend is Bajan and I found a 5bdrm villa  for $635 for the week in  according to him a " rich area " in St.James. It sleeps up to 13 ppl, has a large private pool, well decorated and a few steps from the beach. The added bonus is that  he is always  visiting Barbados in the summer. So he knows all of the hot spots and  we can visit his family for a home cooked meal. There will also be a festival during our stay. Total pp $654 . 
I also found many other rentals that accomodate up to 14 ppl for less than $2000 a week. Granted with airfare being $545- 616., that is where the real cost is but hey . It works out 20 bucks more than Cancun so no one is complaining. $50 pp and you find your own way there. So far so good.Keeping my fingers crossed. Even if it is only four of us we still will be fine.

Chelle


----------

